# My Debs (Prom)



## irishbunny (Aug 20, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some pictures


----------



## pamnock (Aug 20, 2011)

You look stunning!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2011)

All the dresses are gorgeous. God, that was sooooooooo long ago.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning as always.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 20, 2011)

*pamnock wrote: *


> You look stunning!


Very stunning indeed!


----------



## Anaira (Aug 21, 2011)

What the others said. Stunning! 


p.s., I want your dress!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I loved my dress and got a really good deal on it.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Very pretty!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Misty!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 22, 2011)

So Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful dress! I cant believe I graduated so long ago already, I feel old! (im 22, so im being dramatic, lol )


----------



## Sabine (Sep 8, 2011)

I was going to say "stunning" until I realized everyone else said that So what can i say - wow - i am speechless


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks you all, I loved my dress


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope your prom was as lovely as you looked!! Pretty as a princess!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya it was good I didn't get home till nearly 7am! As I was coming in my Dad was going out for work


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 21, 2011)

You look wonderful! Thanks for sharing your great pictures


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Autumn!


----------

